# New here and with a question!



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello everyone  I am new here to the Community and I am having a lot of interesting reading 
My family and I live in Nova Scotia, we have a BA1200 Bonair tent trailer that is older but in great shape 
I have a question about the BAL levelers for tent trailers , do any of you use them and are they worth having? how durable etc.. ?

Thanks


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Csinns,

The folding trailer community is divided with regard to the single wheel ball leveler. Some like myself would not leave home without it while others stick to the boards or Lynx blocks.

The pro and cons are:

Pros
1. Very accurate and fast especially when used with a cordless drill
2. Will help stabilize your PUP especially if you use it with a BAL single wheel chock 
Cons
1. Expensive - be sure to shop around the web
2. Requires that you keep the long thread clean - with that it will last for years
3. If you park on soft ground you may need to place the wheel on boards before using the BAL leveler.

I love mine and it was one of the best investments I've made.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Ruide! I got very quickly sidetracked looking at your site  
Very nice! 

Carl


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum csinns


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks l2l , where in Canada?


----------



## hope (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I am new here so not sure if I am posting right even...lol but I am divorced right at 2yrs now and fixing to start up camping stuff or I hope I have such a major passion for camping, fishing, and all that good stuff but I have got to learn how to do this camper business of pulling, parking and repairs I know nothing of taking care of issues with campers it is a good size one and really am excited to camp and hear the owls , just so much of life to experence with camping but hopefully I can get lots of inputs and advice from you all here. I as well have health issues so I just want to make the best of what beauty is out there to discover.
Sincerely, HOPE


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

csinns said:


> Thanks Ruide! I got very quickly sidetracked looking at your site
> Very nice!
> 
> Carl


Carl,

You are welcome. Take care.

Ruide


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Hope,

:welcome:to the forum.

Ruide


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

csinns said:


> Thanks l2l , where in Canada?


Caledon, Ontario :thumbup1:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Hope don't be afraid to ask questions I am sure one of us will be able to help you!


----------

